# A "Thank You" to everyone....



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Over the past few weeks.... 

A lot of threads have been posted....
A lot of "data gathering" threads have been posted....
A lot of direct question PM's have been sent....
A lot of discussion, theories, dialog, ect... has been shared...

A deep felt thank you to everyone involved... from the staff here at DBSTalk, to the newest of new users, to just the lurkers that found a way to participate in all of this.

The thanks is not just from me... but is also a "collection" of thank you's from various people at DirecTV. 


You may or may not have a solid understanding of what all of this about, and why all the feedback so many times was so critical... and the speed of it was also just as critical.

You may or may not have a solid understanding of the depth of impact you have made... but each and everyone of you that participated in your way... made a difference.

So now with all the "fun" we have had the past few weeks... the reward...
True fun... and enjoyment of the next chapter in DirecTV's HD programming.

Are you ready for it?
If you are not... I'd get ready... and I wouldn't dilly-dally...

Earl


----------

